# 11 week Russian Blue berkshire up for adoption in Coos County, Oregon



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

It is always a sad thing when you put an animal up for adoption. Short version: I carefully figured out what I could afford in money, time, odor, and space. That came to two rats. I got two, one died at the vets and she replaced it with two so now I have three. The mate of the one who died is up for adoption. She is an 11 week Russian Blue Berkshire (identified as such on this forum) with no issues. Never bit, healthy and full of energy. If you can give this girl a healthy permanant home full of love please send me a private message. If you don't have lots of time to spend with her, I would want you to have a cage mate for her. Maybe some rat close to me lost her/his mate and would like their human to find one?? I know this is a long shot, but I don't want her to go to just anybody, so advertising traditionally is out.

Here she is:


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Why am I always so far?!?! '---'


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think she is a black berk


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

You may be right. I really wish I could keep her but I want to do what is best for her.


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

She is beautiful. I wish i lived closer!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

She certainly is. Very curious and a really nice personality. I would say I could meet you half way, but you're a little far away. Better than Australia.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I am among those that wish they lived closer.  She's gorgeous and close in age to my three girls.

Good luck finding her a good home. ^_^


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, she deserves it.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, it would be great to have her. She's gorgeous. Unfortunately I'm in the northeast (CT) and that's quite out of reach. Good luck to you.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I would even be willing to meet someone half way - up to 100 miles.


----------



## seesaw (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in Portland. My four girls would probably adore her. Any chance we could make that work?


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I will get back with you.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I brought Tasha home from the classroom and my wife fell in love with her. Thank you for all the responses, and seesaw we could have made this happen but I think my wife would have had to go with her.  She is no longer up for adoption. Now we are looking for a new playmate for her (Tasha) and my wife.


----------



## seesaw (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem, I'm glad you found her a home!!


----------

